# DIY RR signals?



## Sacramento Northern (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm looking for DIY signals (3 lights, searchlight or CPL) that someone makes, if not, know any fabrication company that cuts it?

Lastly, Anyone have Technical measurement drawings of any RR Signals?

Thx,

SN


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.railroadsignals.us


----------



## railiner (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacramento Northern said:


> I'm looking for DIY signals (3 lights, searchlight or CPL) that someone makes, if not, know any fabrication company that cuts it?
> 
> Lastly, Anyone have Technical measurement drawings of any RR Signals?
> 
> ...


Or did you mean something like this... http://prr.railfan.net/signalstandards/standards.cgi?plan=312-S1--&frame=YES&sortdir=up&sortby=2&rr=all


----------



## Sacramento Northern (Dec 28, 2014)

Hopefully yes. How about other signal heads?


----------



## railiner (Dec 30, 2014)

Some more here...http://prr.railfan.net/signalstandards/

.I just google'd the 'net and came up with that site....you may find other's if you give it a try....


----------



## Sacramento Northern (Dec 30, 2014)

Guess searching via Bing sucks ... I'll switch over to Google


----------

